# Could i put on a set of nitto 305 drag radials on a 04 gto



## bigmike89 (Nov 19, 2009)

Could i put on a set of nitto 305 drag radials on a 04 gto or is it to wide?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

anythings possible with a bfh


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

too wide. 275 is max and only if you have drag bags or you roll / cut the fender.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet that would snap the drivetrain. But you could do it with the proper wheels/offsets, suspension, body mods.

I wouldn't go bigger then 275 though without heavy modding and the proper sized wheels. 275 on stock rims won't net you anything extra because the contact patch is still only the same as a properly inflated 245. Atleast that is my logic behind it.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> I bet that would snap the drivetrain. But you could do it with the proper wheels/offsets, suspension, body mods.
> 
> I wouldn't go bigger then 275 though without heavy modding and the proper sized wheels. 275 on stock rims won't net you anything extra because the contact patch is still only the same as a properly inflated 245. Atleast that is my logic behind it.


hmmm, no. Our club is a heavy racing club and almost all of us run 275s on the stock rim. Trust me, at 12psi, the contact patch is WAY more than a 245. But on my street tires, my 275 contact patch is much larger than stock. Only a few of us with big HP have upgraded the driveline.

275s are fine providing you prep for them.


----------



## bigmike89 (Nov 19, 2009)

so not even like a 285 with a proper offset would fit cause i just put a procharger on the car and im spinning the rear wheels which are the stock 245s i was just wondering how big you could go with out having to tube the rear and change out the driveline which i kinda swapped axles for some that handle 475whp


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigmike89 said:


> so not even like a 285 with a proper offset would fit cause i just put a procharger on the car and im spinning the rear wheels which are the stock 245s i was just wondering how big you could go with out having to tube the rear and change out the driveline which i kinda swapped axles for some that handle 475whp


I have 285s on my car. New rear springs and shocks. Very Very minor rub when the throttle gets nailed at slow speeds with two people in the car.

Once the wheel wells get cut, should not have a problem, a friend on mine has 305s on his 04 GTO. He trimmed completely around the rear fender. NO rub at all even when nailing the gas with over 850 WHP 

This is how the 285s look on my car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have 285 Firestones. they are on "stock" 9" rims which are ones i had widened from their normal 8" width. that increases the wheel offset to close to ~60mm. that brings the tire in more towards the middle and with mildly rolled fenders i can squat all the way down to the bump stop without rubbing. i think that's pretty close to as big as you can go. now as far as how big you can put on the stock rim i guess you could put on ridiculous sizes but they don't fit right, the tire manufacturers don't recommend it for a good reason and the car won't handle as well as it would with a wider sized wheel. look at the picture below. one is a 275 (a "real" 275, not a Nitto) on a stock 8" wide wheel and the other is a 285 on the 9" widened wheel. look at the sidewalls. the plies lie like they should and you don't get the rounding up on the shoulders like you do squeezing it on too small of a wheel.


275 on 8" rim










285 on 9" rim


----------

